# Injector pump O ring replacement



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I am really apprehensive to replace the O rings in the cover on the injector pump. I have the gasket and all the O rings needed. The dealer worned me if I dont get the spring back in the right place wont be able to shut tractor off. Than I was told just be carful and you will be fine.

White 2-105 year 1976

Leaks fuel if I have throttle lever pushed down to far low RPM and turn off tractor. Let sit and fuel dripping out. Turn off at 1200 RPM no leaking.

How much trouble am I getting into if I try this myself? Have tractor hooked up to diskbine waiting for weather to stop raining. If I mess this up wont be pretty. if I wait for dealer who knows when I will get back?

Or just wait and fix after first cutting. Thanks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If youre apprehensive about it, have the dealer do it. If you mess it up he will be doing it anyway. I generally cuss those guys who try to “fix” their own injection pumps. Not saying you’ll mess it up it now isn’t the time for learning how to do it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is the dealer your only option other than doing it yourself?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TORCH, you will be putting a lot of undue pressure on yourself by attempting now. (Why do it now when you can remedy the leak by shutting down at 1200 rpm's?) Either wait until after first cutting or take to the dealer now or after first cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Is the dealer your only option other than doing it yourself?


There is an independent shop I have went to in the past. Won't go back ever. More than half the work he has done for me was wrong. Than I end up doing it myself. He did a break job on my MF1080. They put the wrong seals in it. To big of seal was 1/16 per side to big. If it doesn't contact the axle it doesn't work. Must have young kids doing work. Without getting checked. Seals installed up side down. Than steering box still leaked. Ect.

I put gear lube in gear lube comes out. Soaked the break pads full. He is not an option dealer the next closest.


----------

